# Washout's 145 Custom Build!



## Washout

I have had my 20 gallon long up and running for a few months now and it is doing great, all fish and coral are healthy and I haven't had a single one die in 2 weeks! (kidding)

Here is the thread..

http://www.gtaaquaria.com/forum/showthread.php?t=95602

I have been pondering getting a larger set up. I do like tangs, anthias and wrasses which all require a larger tank. I also want to get into the fragging side of the hobby which definitely requires a bigger set up. I was going to wait a little bit, however I found a very good deal on a custom 145 gallon tank on Kijiji that I couldn't pass up.

Here are the specs

48" X 26.5" X 26" Rimless fire glass front, drilled for overflow
2 X Hydor 2 power heads (will upgrade these to WP40s eventually, wireless)
Bubble Magus Curve 7 skimmer (on order)
48" Tek Light t5, 8 bulbs (I will be using 6)
40 gallon breeder refugium
Ehiem return pump
Maxi Water 55g p/day RO/DI unit
Custom solid oak cabinet
120 pounds of live rock
2.5" crushed coral sand bed

Everything will be set up on timers, also sometime later this year likely around Christmas I will be adding an Apex controller to this system.

I haven't decided on livestock yet, all I know is that I want a couple of tangs and likely a few anthias, maybe a couple wrasses as well (I really like my yellow wrasse in my 20g)

After spending the last week getting this tank ready here is what I have so far! Obviously I still need to make some water, so it will be 2-3 days before I have the sump in operation. Some of the rocks at the front are going to be going in the refugium, but I wanted them cycling in the tank until it is running as a full system.

Also thanks to Phil (WiseGuyAquatics) for helping me out yesterday getting this going!


----------



## Bullet

Looking good so far !
I'm along for the ride ! 
Good luck !

Did you seed from your 20 gallon and add dead rock or get new live rock ?


----------



## Washout

I bought some cycled rock, and I added a few small pieces from my 20g as well. The sand unfortunately has not been cycled so I will have to allow that process to run it's course.

I have been taking water out of my 20 when I do water changes and putting it into this build. I don't have a sump on my 20 so I can do water changes quite often.


----------



## Bullet

Thanks for the info 
Sounds good ! I'm starting a new build and in the same boat as you are with the cycling process
As I said, your set up looks good ! 
Keep us posted


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looking great Mike! Your aqua scape is going to look amazing with the 360 view. Can't wait to see if filled


----------



## Washout

Here are some pics of the aqua scape. I will fill a few holes eventually. However I am very happy the way it turned out.

What do you think? I wanted to keep it fairly open for a good amount of swimming space for the tangs I hope to add.


----------



## Bullet

I like your aquascape 
Very natural looking and yes, good to leave swimming space


----------



## Washout

Can anyone offer some input on which order to introduce the fish to this tank. I'd like to do things correct and I am considering setting up a QT tank for the tangs once I get to that point.

This is generally a list of wants, not needs. I can scratch any off this list if you don't think it would work.


Pair of Black Ocellaris Clowns
3-4 Anthias, not 100% sure on which breeds, but ones with peaceful temperament (open to suggestions)
3-4 Wrasses, again not 100% sure on breed, but again peaceful temperament (open to suggestions)
Group of Blue/Green Chromis (dependent on bio load)
Pair of Bangaii Cardinals (Currently residing in my 20 and eating frozen brine)
Diamond Watchman Goby
Midas Blenny
Bicolor Blenny
Flame Hawkfish (my favourite fish)
Powder Brown Tang
Yellow Tang
Green Mandarin(once I am comfortable with my pod population, not for SEVERAL months)

I am guessing that most of those fish with the exception of the yellow tang have a very peaceful temperament. I also would like to have a tank mate to keep aptasia under control if there is ever a problem, I have considered a CBB, however I just haven't found enough success stories of this fish surviving in captivity, I'll only consider it if I can find a fat one at a LFS which I know is eating. Which leaves me with Peppermint Shrimp, however the flame hawk would eat those for sure.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Great list Mike.

Here would be my choices for the Anthias and Wrasses:

Resplendent Anthias
Purple Queen's
Lyretail's (Easiest to Keep)

Lubbock's Wrasse
Purple Headed Fairy Wrasse
Scotty's Fairy Wrasse

Based on your selection, introducing your anthias last may be the best option as they have a low survival rate in new tanks. Consider them to be the last of the group.

Cardinals, Chromis, Blennys, Wrasse and Flame Hawk's should be the first to go in. The flame needs time to establish his spot in the tank before adding any aggressive fish.

Tangs and Anthias should be the last to go in.



Washout said:


> Can anyone offer some input on which order to introduce the fish to this tank. I'd like to do things correct and I am considering setting up a QT tank for the tangs once I get to that point.
> 
> This is generally a list of wants, not needs. I can scratch any off this list if you don't think it would work.
> 
> 
> Pair of Black Ocellaris Clowns
> 3-4 Anthias, not 100% sure on which breeds, but ones with peaceful temperament (open to suggestions)
> 3-4 Wrasses, again not 100% sure on breed, but again peaceful temperament (open to suggestions)
> Group of Blue/Green Chromis (dependent on bio load)
> Pair of Bangaii Cardinals (Currently residing in my 20 and eating frozen brine)
> Diamond Watchman Goby
> Midas Blenny
> Bicolor Blenny
> Flame Hawkfish (my favourite fish)
> Powder Brown Tang
> Yellow Tang
> Green Mandarin(once I am comfortable with my pod population, not for SEVERAL months)
> 
> I am guessing that most of those fish with the exception of the yellow tang have a very peaceful temperament. I also would like to have a tank mate to keep aptasia under control if there is ever a problem, I have considered a CBB, however I just haven't found enough success stories of this fish surviving in captivity, I'll only consider it if I can find a fat one at a LFS which I know is eating. Which leaves me with Peppermint Shrimp, by the looks of my stocking wishes, I don't think I have anything that would eat the shrimp correct?


----------



## Crayon

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Great list Mike.
> 
> Here would be my choices for the Anthias and Wrasses:
> 
> Resplendent Anthias
> Purple Queen's
> Lyretail's (Easiest to Keep)
> 
> Lubbock's Wrasse
> Purple Headed Fairy Wrasse
> Scotty's Fairy Wrasse
> 
> Based on your selection, introducing your anthias last may be the best option as they have a low survival rate in new tanks. Consider them to be the last of the group.


I agree w flame hawk, blennies, goby and cardinals going in first. Chromis can go in early, too, but do them as a group, all at once. Clowns can go in anytime, IMHO, as they seem to find their territory and never bother anything. Except for the rogue clown that always has to be disruptive and break the mold. There is always the exception.........

I have purple queen and tiger anthias, which I love, but they are not in the tank with tangs. They are too small, and would stress out with all the fast moving tangs. If you are going to do anthias, lyretail, bartlet, bi colour all get to a good size and can hold their own with tangs. But I would put them in before the tangs, considering most tangs are larger, and faster. IMHO. But it depends on the size of the fish, too. I've seen some tiny tiny tangs, and they could go in before the tank is divided up and everyone has their territory.
I have had better success when leaving the most aggressive fish to be the last fish in. Or the largest fish last. I think it is easier on a smaller fish to go into the tank when there aren't as many occupants and not as much stress from other fish picking on the new guys.
In terms of wrasse. Try and stay away from six line, yellow, corus. These are wrasse holes as far as I am concerned.
Fairy wrasse, flasher, exquisite, melanarus, mystery are all cool. Assuming you are looking at reef safe. Leopard wrasse are very delicate, tough to keep, but beautiful.

All the fish on your list are good choices, no issue there. It's just going to be controlling yourself when you go "off list".


----------



## Washout

Thanks for the info!

Here is tonight's project. I am going to water test it tomorrow

I am not the best with silicone, especially in the tight places, so I went a little overboard.


----------



## Washout

Update

Refugium is hooked up and running, I added some sand, LR and Chaeto to the fuge as well.

My ammonia finally spiked so it's definitely cycling, excited to get some livestock in this tank. I will test levels again in 3-4 days.

Once the tank was filled I was unhappy with the aquascape as it was 11" below the surface, and I wanted some more flat pieces. I ended up grabbing some really porous shelf rock from Big Al's that I think will do the trick. As I was re-doing my scape, I noticed some pods in the tank moving about!

*edit* took a better pic of the aquascape, the water cleared up in less than a day and looks amazing now.


----------



## Washout

Levels have been steady for 5 days now. On Friday I put in a snail from my nano and it's doing its thing. Yesterday I added some small hermits and some turbo snails and all seem to be fine.

I have purchased my first fish, a Copper Band Butterfly. Big Al's is holding onto it for me, but it looks like it will be going in the tank on Thursday. I have had my eye on this fish for 3 weeks now in their location and wanted to make sure he was healthy and eating. Yesterday I had it confirmed. Very excited to get this fish in the tank and get him eating.

I know CBBs are finicky eaters, this is why I chose him as the first tank inhabitant. If he's in an environment where he is the only fish for a couple weeks, I am giving him the best chance at a stress free environment to get him eating. I am still going to pick up a few different types of food, including some raw stuff as well just in case. I will also try to get my hands on some black worms if nothing else works.


----------



## Washout

First fish!

4" Copperband Butterfly

Haven't seen him eat yet, other than graze on rocks. He has only been in the tank for 12 hours though. I may just throw in a clam or something just to get him eating and try other things over the next couple weeks. I have done my research on this species, but any advice is appreciated!


----------



## Washout

Good news, I got him eating...well clams for now 

Took a bit of work, and thinking, but it's a great start.

I had a fox coral in my nano with a large aptasia on it, I decided to put it into my large tank to see if the CBB would eat it. After I came home from work the aptasia was gone. I noticed the CBB was constantly swimming by and poking his nose at the stem of the fox coral every few minutes. I put my clam on top of the stem and within about 2 minutes he started picking away at the clam 

Stage 2 will be drilling holes in a clam shell and putting mysis shrimp in there.

He's on his way


----------



## Washout

Haven't updated in awhile.

I have been battling cyano for awhile now. Unfortunately the battle is really getting me down because no matter what I do, nothing changes. Here is what I've tried.


I installed a phosban reactor
I do a 15 gallon RO/DI water change every 3 days or so
I've tried one of the chemical additives (waste of money)
I'm in week 3 of vodka dosing
I remove it manually daily
I run my skimmer wet
I've also tried the 3 days of lights out on the tank.

The 3 days lights out turned out to be a massive mistake. I've read lots of good on this, unfortunately it accomplished nothing, except kill a couple corals and stress out some of my fish. My Foxface became extremely aggressive for a few days following this lights out and he killed 3 of my tangs, 4 cleaner shrimp, a bicolor blenny and a firefish (my first fish, really pissed about that one). Also since the lights out I never again saw my 3 anthias and 1 of my wrasses.

Despite the cyano issues, the tank personality seems to have been restored, and the health of the tank is improving. All corals are now doing very well, and the foxface has seemed to lose it's aggression. Unfortunately due to the stress caused to the tangs, my tank now has ich. So I will not be able to add any tangs (I've always wanted 2-3 in my tank) for quite awhile now. No other fish are showing signs of ich, so that is a good thing. Also I am fairly certain I am going to have some baby bangaii cardinals soon as one of my cardinals has gotten super aggressive and the other appears to be holding eggs in it's mouth.

Current stock is

4 ocellaris clowns (I will be removing 2 shortly, I had to put 2 from my nano in temporarily)
2 Bangaii Cardinals
8 Blue/Green Chromis
Melanarus Wrasse
Yellow Wrasse
Six-Line Wrasse
One-Spot Yellow Foxface
Sailfin Blenny
Diamond Goby
Pinkbar Goby

Any tips on trying to combat the cyano are greatly appreciated. I know it takes time, however the tank is not enjoyable to look at, and I'd love some help getting rid of it.

I was also wondering if someone could help me ID a couple hitchhikers. I believe one to be a tiny green BTA, the other I am not so sure about. If that is indeed a green BTA then that is a good sign.

Thanks,


----------



## Crayon

Have you tried increasing flow? I've been lucky and never had an issue with cyano, so this is just a suggestion from what I have read.
Highly recommend a uv sterilizer for ich. We run ours all the time, and it really does keep ich under control for us.


----------



## Washout

Crayon said:


> Have you tried increasing flow? I've been lucky and never had an issue with cyano, so this is just a suggestion from what I have read.
> Highly recommend a uv sterilizer for ich. We run ours all the time, and it really does keep ich under control for us.


I run 2 Jebao WP10's at around 80%. It seems to be a very good amount of flow, however I do believe there to be some dead spots. I have a couple spare powerheads kicking around, perhaps I can hook them up.

I have given thought to a UV sterilizer. They are apparently good at killing the waterborn ich, it won't kill the ich that's lying dormant in the sand though. From what I've read the best way to combat ich in your display tank is to build up the immune systems of your fish with a steady mixed diet and soaking their food in garlic. If the ich can't attach themselves to healthy fish, it will eventually die out. It's going to take some time though for sure, and a sterilizer is definitely a good preventative measure. I actually like the design of the coralife uv sterilizer, however I have heard of reliability issues with it. I think I am going to give my tank 3 months of no signs of ich before I considering adding any tangs to it again.


----------



## Washout

So I knew my cardinals were expecting, however I could not get the male in the net once the eggs had hatched, I thought the fry was doomed, however I was doing some work on my sump and found some in there! Anyone know much about raising these guys?

I found 9 in total so far, there are a couple more in the sump I haven't been able to get in a net (tight spot). I'll likely be selling them once they're full grown so mommy and daddy dont kill them all.


----------



## J_T

Honestly, if they made it to that size in the sump. I would leave them in there. They are eating something to have gotten to that size.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Washout

I can do that, they've only been out of the father's mouth for a couple days. Most were in the return section of my sump where the pump was, should i keep them in the breeder box? or just dump em in there?


----------



## Washout

I found 10 now so far, I will check often to see if any more pop up. I have them in a breeder box in the sump now. I shaved some frozen mysis off with a knife and it looks like they're eating it.


----------



## Crayon

I think a couple issues ago, Coral magazine had an article about raising cardinals, and it talked about food. You may need something smaller to feed them, like daphnea? I don't know, I didn't pay attention to the article.


----------



## Washout

I actually took them right outa the breeder box and put them in the return of my sump. That's where I found most of them the first time, and they're around 1cm in length, so definitely eating something in there. They do go nuts over brine when I put it in there.

Hopefully they are on their way. I'd like to keep some in the display eventually, but I think that since the mother and father are a mated pair, they'll kill any cardinal I try to introduce. So maybe in a few weeks I'll have some for sale.

On a different subject, the tank itself is looking awesome now. I think I may have finally defeated the cyanobacteria. I turned the lights off for 3 days again, and filtered out a lot of the cyano in the water column during the process. I've been vodka dosing for a month now and I also have a phosban reactor installed as well, also you will see in the pic I added another powerhead, this is just to keep the flow at extremely high levels until I am comfortable. I think everything kinda came together and finally made the stuff disappear. I have not seen it for 2 weeks now.

I also decided to try out AquaVitro Fuel after reading some reviews, and after just 3 days I have noticed a huge difference in my corals. I had a bubble coral that wasn't doing so well and it has completely changed in this time, looks very healthy.

Over the next couple weeks I have a big project...I made the plunge and ordered an Apex controller, as well as a pair of AI Hydra LEDs. I bought the Apex module for the lights as well, so I will have full control of my tank through my phone. However the main reason I want the Apex is for a fail-safe. I also noticed that there is a Jebao Pump Apex harness available now, I think I will be ordering this.

Here is an updated pic of the tank, as well as a new addition to the tank. I wasn't sure what this fish was when I saw it at Big Al's. I did a bunch of research before buying it, and I believe it to be a pearly wrasse. Seems like a great addition so far. I also added a green BTA, and it seems to be thriving, and one of my clowns paired with it within a day.

I will hopefully be attending Frag Fest as I believe my tank is healthy enough to start adding frags. I can't wait to see it covered in coral. I would like a lot of SPS in the tank, so maybe try 1 or 2 frags to see how they do.


----------



## Crayon

You are soooo ready for frags and more coral! It will be good to have the full tank shot to look back on later, when things fill in.
Tank looks great. Nice and clean. And bare.......


----------



## Washout

New toys for my tank! I am just waiting for the for the lights to come in, however I will hook everything up and test it all out beforehand.


----------



## Washout

I have my Apex up and running. I don't have the pumps wave makers running on it yet though. Anyone have an experience with this? I also I picked up another Hydra, I am just waiting for the stand to come in, then I will test them and install.

I have 5 of the cardinal fry left, all good size now and eating mysis. The parents are mating again as well.

Finally did a frag run with Wiseguyaquatics. Was pretty neat going out to Dundas and some other places. I also started making my own frags.

Here are some pics of the tank now. I am curious what that one green zoa/paly is. Any ideas?


----------



## Crayon

Gotta love hawkfish!
Can't help you with the Apex, sorry.


----------



## Washout

Crayon said:


> Gotta love hawkfish!


They're an awesome fish. I've been trying to find a flame hawkfish for months now with no luck


----------



## Crayon

As long as you don't have shrimp.

Btw, my flame hawk jumped and turned into a crispy critter. We lost 4 fish that way before the lids went on.


----------



## 50seven

Not sure if you ever got an ID on those hitchikers you were showing pics of earlier. #2 looks very much like a mojano anemone. If it is, kill it. It's aiptasia's big brother.


----------



## Washout

50seven said:


> Not sure if you ever got an ID on those hitchikers you were showing pics of earlier. #2 looks very much like a mojano anemone. If it is, kill it. It's aiptasia's big brother.


Thanks, it's gone, but I'll keep an eye out for any more. The other hitch hiker is some kind of plate coral.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looking good Mikey. Good idea using the cleaner to hold up your frag rack.


----------



## Washout

New best buds!

Finally found a Flame Hawk! (Thanks griszay2k!)


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Lol that pick is awesome


----------



## Washout

My dad snapped a pic this morning with the blinds open while the LEDs were still ramping up. Love the shot!


----------



## fesso clown

NIce shot. I love it when there is natural light (for a little while)


----------



## Washout

Question for you experienced reefers out there.

One day I would like to add a Mandarin to my tank, while I realize that you need a mature tank to sustain these guys, I am wondering that with my wrasse population if it will ever be possible.

Melanarus
Six Line
Pearly
Yellow

I have never seen an unwanted pest in this tank, and I think it's likely due to the Melanarus and the Six Line.


----------



## Crayon

I have a 3" mandarin as well as a yellow head, blue fairy, yellow fin pink, cleaner and six line. Plus flat worm everywhere. Just got a melanarus. My copepod population is good, the fuge keeps feeding the main tank, plus every once in a while I buy a bottle and add more to the system.
Just watch for the little white dots everywhere, that will tell you you're ready for a mandarin.


----------



## Washout

Thanks for the info. I'll give it some thought. I don't think I'll be adding a Mandarin anytime soon. The pod population in my sump is very good, however my Melanarus and Pearly wrasse are fat compared to my other fish, so they're getting additional food from somewhere. Probably a mix of pods and snails.


----------



## Washout

Updated pics. Also, all electronics are now controlled through my Apex module. Including phone control, and remote web access. Next step might be installing a web cam! If you are thinking about an Apex, I highly recommend it. I am going away for a week in January, it it will be really nice to be able to monitor my tanks status daily as well as set up alarms.

Question...does this make me an aquarium geek, or a tech geek?

Now onto livestock...

Added a blue hippo tang and a royal gramma since my last update. I had to get a medium sized blue tang as I was worried that my tomini might have been a bit of a bastard to a small sized one. My blonde naso has acclimated well now, and is out and about all day as you can see. It's not a super active swimmer yet, and doesn't pick at the rocks a ton like my tomini does. That's it for fish for awhile now for me, the only thing I want to add is a mandarin once I am comfortable with my pod population.

Also as you can see I've added a few corals as well. Notably a photosynthetic red fan, a purple orange and green chalice (this thing is going to look amazing when it's colors return), a green favia, and a bunch of SPS and Zoa/Paly frags.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

I think it just makes you a geek period


----------



## J_T

Point of view 

Some would say its awesome, others will shake their heads.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fury165

Washout said:


> Question...does this make me an aquarium geek, or a tech geek?


One does not have to be mutually exclusive of the other. I like to think of it as the final piece in tank automation. I've used mine to remotely diagnose issues in the sump (that no monitoring can do) so that I could tell my family how to fix it. Try doing that "blind".


----------



## teemee

fyi - your gorgonian is definitely NON photosynthetic!
every looks great


----------



## Washout

teemee said:


> fyi - your gorgonian is definitely NON photosynthetic!
> every looks great


Thanks!

The gorginian is not the flat branching one. It's red with white polyps and grows in random directions. From what I've read, this is the photosynthetic variety. You can see it a bit in the middle of the 3rd pic.


----------



## teemee

Washout said:


> Thanks!
> 
> The gorginian is not the flat branching one. It's red with white polyps and grows in random directions. From what I've read, this is the photosynthetic variety. You can see it a bit in the middle of the 3rd pic.


I only see one red one with white polyps, at the top near your very nice sclernephthya  - that one is most definitely Azoox.
Chances are though, if it's red with white polyps, it's non-photo as well. 
If it's non-planar, could be a Diodogorgia nodulifera (from Caribbean, easy-ish to find locally) or Melithea sp. (Coral Reef Shop had these). 
Photosynthetic gorgonians are usually drab colours with a few exceptions - mostly purples, tans and yellows. 
If you post a pic, I can try to ID it for you, if you want.


----------



## Bullet

Just wanted to pipe up and say that your tank looks amazing 
Love the range of coral and fish 
Great work !!


----------



## Washout

Some pics of the livestock. My plate coral likes to move around...a lot! Hopefully it doesn't sting any other corals.


----------



## WiseGuyPhil

Looking good mikey!!! How was your flame hawk been?


----------



## Washout

WiseGuyAquatics said:


> Looking good mikey!!! How was your flame hawk been?


it's a pretty awesome fish. Everyone's favorite fish in the house. He gets chased a bit by my Sailfin Blenny, but other than that no issues. I don't keep shrimp in my tank, so I can get away with hawkfish. He's got a ton of character.


----------

